# Events coming soon.



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2017)

Besides orders for Tamiami or Redlands, is anyone going to these events.
If so, we should plan to meet and get more buying power. 

North Jersey Orchid Society show at Rutgers U?
https://njorchids.org/

Woodstream Orchids Open House and/or Paph Forum in January?
http://www.woodstreamorchids.com/

Deep Cut OS show in February?
https://sites.google.com/site/deepcutorchids/Home/events/show

Orchidphiles du Montreal in March?
http://orchidophilesmontreal.ca/Copied-OrchidExpo-2016.php

Also members should plan on meeting to go to Chicagoland, etc.


----------



## JAB (Jan 2, 2017)

One of the best things about being in your neck of the woods... lots of orchid shows relatively close. 
Have fun!!


----------



## abax (Jan 2, 2017)

I'd like a bit more info. about Tamiami show such as
lodging in walking distance, good restaurants, etc. Any
information will be welcome. I'm in the mood to go
someplace WARM.


----------



## ncart (Jan 2, 2017)

abax said:


> I'd like a bit more info. about Tamiami show such as
> lodging in walking distance, good restaurants, etc. Any
> information will be welcome. I'm in the mood to go
> someplace WARM.



Here is the link for Tamiami show. My friend, Bart Motes, Dr. Martin Motes' son is putting it together. He is very responsive on any questions you might have. Btw, I'm flying from Oregon next week. 

http://tamiamiorchidfestival.com


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 3, 2017)

Eric,

We'd love to have as many ST'ers as possible attend our Chicagoland Orchid Festival scheduled for September 22-24, 2017. We normally have buses coming in from Minneapolis, St. Louis, Lansing, etc. and a lot of folks who ride-share. Not sure if you can convince Uber to drive to Chicago from NYC, but it's worth a try. oke:


----------



## abax (Jan 3, 2017)

I've looked at the website, but can't really find the specific
info. I need. The site mentions a motel? I assume that is
five minutes from the show, but five minutes driving or
walking? I don't want to rent a car and I don't want to
be stuck out in the middle of nowhere as I did attending
the POE in SF trying to get a cab to fetch me back to
my hotel.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Angela,

Unfortunately, the two Chicagoland Orchidfest 2017 locations (Orchids By Hausermann and Natt's Orchids) are 27 miles apart, so renting a car is going to be a necessity if you plan to visit both. Each will have a number of interesting guest growers, so if you only do one you'll miss a lot. I've attached a barely readable (sorry) map showing the two locations and the motels recommended. (This map is also available on the Chicagoland Orchidfest website). Both are Marriott-Fairfield Inns and the one closest to Hausermann's is still 2.9 miles from the greenhouse. There are closer motels to Hausermann's, but I wouldn't recommend any of them. Hope your schedule allows you to come!


----------



## abax (Jan 4, 2017)

Tom, I was more curious about the show in Miami...it's
warm there now and it's definitely not here. I have friends
who live in Chicago who might put up with me. They
attend every year.


----------



## Marco (Jan 7, 2017)

tomkalina said:


> Hi Angela,
> 
> Unfortunately, the two Chicagoland Orchidfest 2017 locations (Orchids By Hausermann and Natt's Orchids) are 27 miles apart, so renting a car is going to be a necessity if you plan to visit both. Each will have a number of interesting guest growers, so if you only do one you'll miss a lot. I've attached a barely readable (sorry) map showing the two locations and the motels recommended. (This map is also available on the Chicagoland Orchidfest website). Both are Marriott-Fairfield Inns and the one closest to Hausermann's is still 2.9 miles from the greenhouse. There are closer motels to Hausermann's, but I wouldn't recommend any of them. Hope your schedule allows you to come!



Tom - Thanks. Fiancee and I are seeing if we can plan a trip to Chicago around fall. This is very helpful.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2017)

Woohoo! Half day work today. ( night shift later). On my way to NJOS.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 13, 2017)

Did you enjoy it, Eric? There were a few very nice plants in the displays.


----------



## abax (Jan 14, 2017)

Well Eric, tell all about the show please.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2017)

Well, since I got a half day today i was able to hustle up to NY Penn station, take NJ transit train to New Brunswick, and the shuttle bus to 1 block from the show. 
I ran into Mr. Happypaphy leaving as I arrived! Saw BobinAlbany later, working for a vendor. Picked up my big order from Kelly's Korner Orchid Supplies, and got some nice size paph hybrids from Ten Shin, (Matt is in Miami), a couple of Phals, one a gift for a co-worker and the other a great priced artshade 'Pixie Green' from Black Meadow Orchids. I also got a Dendrochilum formosanum from Andy's, a Phrag Geiglestein from Piping Rock, and a few other goodies. Luckily an attendee there works at another government agency here at my worksite so he will bring the large bag of Orchiata to my office. I got some nice photos but, as you know, I can't share them.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2017)

It was nice to very briefly see you!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2017)

You, too. Got my plants via the Woodstream Open house last night. A bunch of good Phrags, Thanks. That's 2/2 so far of 5, batting a thousand!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 17, 2017)

Good luck! ha~


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes, i had a nice haul for a day or two (then eric picked up his plants) and then mine looked lonely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Good luck! ha~


Got my invite to Montreal judging last Friday! Ca va? 



cnycharles said:


> Yes, i had a nice haul for a day or two (then eric picked up his plants) and then mine looked lonely


They miss you too. Thanks again.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 18, 2017)

Yw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Jan 18, 2017)

Ah good, you got your Geilgle that you wanted. This being
without photo ability sucks, doesn't it???? I find myself having photo envy. Thanks for the full trip Eric. I'm so
glad all attending enjoyed themselves...and just a tiny bit
jealous too.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2017)

Got my In-Charm order yesterday and
my Peruflora order shipped from Tamiami today.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 19, 2017)

I just got back from the Paph Guild and got allot of nice stuff but won't be able to any of these


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice, photos?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2017)

ARGHHHH!!!! I wanted to get a few plants and sell some Dragon"s Blood but... :sob:
I can't make the Paph forum tomorrow! Is anyone here definitely going?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 28, 2017)

NYEric said:


> ARGHHHH!!!! I wanted to get a few plants and sell some Dragon"s Blood but... :sob:
> I can't make the Paph forum tomorrow! Is anyone here definitely going?



I am


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2017)

I thought so. If you find any henryanum form christaes mis-marked at $30 instead of $300, you got me, right?! 
No, really, if Sam has any insigne v. sanders - $20; or you see any super multi-growth discounts, let me know. Thanks


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 28, 2017)

I can't spend the money just to get in the door


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 28, 2017)

NYEric said:


> I thought so. If you find any henryanum form christaes mis-marked at $30 instead of $300, you got me, right?!
> No, really, if Sam has any insigne v. sanders - $20; or you see any super multi-growth discounts, let me know. Thanks



Just checked with Sam- he did not bring any insigne var sanders


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks anyway, hope you got some photos.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2017)

I just saw, SEPOS is the same weekend as the Montreal Expo. Anyone with a passport want to have a fun journey!? :crazy:
http://www.sepos.org/annual-show.html


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 3, 2017)

NYEric said:


> I just saw, SEPOS is the same weekend as the Montreal Expo. Anyone with a passport want to have a fun journey!? :crazy:
> http://www.sepos.org/annual-show.html





If i get arrested i lose ability to do part of my job (and likely business owner irritation)  :rollhappy:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2017)

Arrested for what!? Don't worry, they don't arrest passengers for "rushing"!  Leave SEPOS by 4:30, get to Montreal by 10PM; pay in the Latin Quarter; judging at 8AM; back to NYC 9PM.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2017)

That's *party* in the Latin Quarter. 
Ok, Deep Cut show start tomorrow, just in time for the snow storm.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2017)

8-12" in that neck of the woods


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2017)

It will prepare me for Montreal!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2017)

Haha! Got here to find out judging has been postponed until tomorrow. Shopping day! Charles, you should contact the head of th e new Deep Cut Conservation group [email protected].


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2017)

Anyway since only 4 booths had vendors there I got a nice Tolumnia from Main Street, a couple of jewel orchids from Little Brook, a multi-growth lowii from Fair Orchids, and a Nepanthes from the Piping Rock table. Mike has some nice Phrag Rouge Bouillon in bud. If I make it back on Saturday I will pick up one and a Zygopetalum.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 11, 2017)

How was the show? I was too sick to go to judging.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2017)

Ecuagenera and Silva were not set up on Thursday, maybe someone else went this weekend. I may go back after practice today.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 12, 2017)

I was there yesterday. Good turnout. Silva and Ecuagenera were setup. Came out with a miniature orange cattleya.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2017)

Practice was indoor Reball about 1/2 hour away so I went back. Picked up a couple of Phrags from Woodstream, a Dichea from Ecuagenera, and a Pk hybrid from Main street. Saw another STF'r, Hien, and gave some Manhattan OS members a ride back to the City.


----------



## Hien (Feb 13, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Practice was indoor Reball about 1/2 hour away so I went back. Picked up a couple of Phrags from Woodstream, a Dichea from Ecuagenera, and a Pk hybrid from Main street. Saw another STF'r, Hien, and gave some Manhattan OS members a ride back to the City.


 I saw a paph tonsum at Piping Rock orchid . The photo shows the flower pale light green without any marking , according to Kyle Saunders , it is a new rare one (not the typical green with marking).
I thought perhaps you would want to buy something like that so I looked for you , but you already left .


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2017)

Tonsum album. I may have already, thanks.


----------

